# Meat Prices



## VincekFarm (Jun 27, 2011)

From those who sell their goats for meat purposes what are the prices you are approx. getting? (Per Lb.)
I know it must vary by the area but I'm curious to see if there is a good market for goat meat..


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Check your local auction prices. Yes it is going to vary around the country, & dependent upon ethnic holidays.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We are getting 2.50 per pound here for 40 to 60 pound goats. Someone in Utah said they were getting only 1.50 for the same size.


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

here's some links

http://www.shepherdsongfarm.com/shop/goat-meat/ground-goat/

http://www.manyrocksfarm.com/uploads/2/8/9/9/2899415/price_list2.2012.pdf


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

Sorry about double post


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Id say we are on the low end at 1.60-2.00 per lbs. But we have lots of cattle in this area.


----------



## kramsay (Mar 7, 2013)

Around here 40-60 pounders go for about 2.25 a pound


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

VincekFarm said:


> From those who sell their goats for meat purposes what are the prices you are approx. getting? (Per Lb.)
> I know it must vary by the area but I'm curious to see if there is a good market for goat meat..


Selection 1 wethers averaged 265-295 at the St Joe, MO 3/13 sale, which is higher than what it was at Christmas time, which was rather unusual for this area. www.stjoestockyards.com/goatsale/

We had meant to take a load of kids in to that sale, but work schedules that day weren't cooperating, so we decided to gamble and wait till the 4/10 sale. We'll see if there is one last bump before Easter (or we'll end up having a really, really big BBQ for Cinco de Mayo!)


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Your all talking live weight prices, right?

Up here right now it's $3/lb live for any weight.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Wow! I wanna sell goats where you are!

Carmen, Oleo Acres LLC, NW Ks


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## SunnydaleBoers (Jul 28, 2012)

LLNkikos said:


> Your all talking live weight prices, right?
> 
> Up here right now it's $3/lb live for any weight.


Yes live weight, but the higher prices we've seen have been for Selection 1 kids and feeder kids. I don't think any sales in our area have quite cracked the $3 mark. It's been an odd spring for sales, I'm not sure if we're getting a bump from the cattle market or demand has just been that high, but prices seem to be considerably higher than what they normally are for this time of year.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

We're pushing on the 2.50 per lb mark here in NC. It will be like this until easter then drop down to barely 1.20 per lb again

Sent from my SCH-R970 using Goat Forum mobile app


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We usually have that upsurge in price now too. Easter and 4H are our big boosters. However....we have had consistantly high prices since this time last year. Price fell off maybe 15 cents a pound, but stayed up over the $2 mark for kids, over $1 for bucks and does can be all over the place depending on what they are.


----------



## sugartown (Aug 1, 2013)

Higher end auction this week 2.20 low high was 2.83 some people are selling from the farm gate 3.00 a pound, Ontario Canada


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

Wow, here is much lower. January sale we went to had 60- 80 pound kids going for .50 per pound.


----------

